# [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!



## Oliver (8. Mai 2008)

Willkommen im neu erstellten Teamforum von PC Games Hardware Extreme. Hier dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Hwbot. 

Damit das Team populärer wird und der Einstieg möglichst leicht fällt, suche ich noch nach Freiwilligen, die mir etwas unter die Arme greifen und beim Erstellen von Guides und aktuellen Statusberichten helfen.

Ein Einsteiger-Guide wäre der erste Schritt: Wie trete ich der Benutzergruppe im Forum bei, was ist Hwbot eigentlich, wie kann ich Ergebnisse hochladen, wo sehe ich meine Awards, wie kann ich die Teamwertung sehen, etc.


----------



## darkniz (8. Mai 2008)

Ich würde dir gerne unter die Arme greifen und da ich mich in letzter Zeit viel mit Hwbot beschäftigt habe, wäre es für mich kein Problem, ein Einsteiger-Guide zu schreiben.


----------



## Oliver (8. Mai 2008)

Dann leg schon mal los. Korrekturen kann ich ja immer noch vornehmen. Der Guide wird auch in die nächste Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware Extreme übernommen


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2008)

Finde ich ja schön, dass meine Anfrage zum Stein des Anstosses wurde (denke ich mir zumindest mal so). Freue mich schon auf ein Einsteiger-Guide, da ich so einer bin


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Idee. Ich blick nämlich kaum durch bei sowas ^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2008)

Ich könnte dir auch unter die Arme greifen. Wie siehts aus mit Guides für die einzelnen Benchmarks?


----------



## McZonk (9. Mai 2008)

Das muss auf jeden Fall her. (LOD Tweaks - Benchreihenfolge - zusätzliche Dinge zu beachten etc.)


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2008)

Könntet ja schon mal die Guides von mir verwenden:
SuperPi
wPrime & PiFast
Tweaks sind sicherlich noch ausbaufähig aber ist schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2008)

Okay gut, danke 

Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch versuchen einen 3DMark Guide zu schreiben mit LOD Tweaks usw.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Mai 2008)

Immer her damit


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

Was die LOD-Tweaks angeht, kannst du mich dann gerne nochmal per ICQ ansprechen.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2009)

Ich bin zwar schon ein wenig dabei, hab aber erst wenige Ergebnisse zustande gebracht... Deshalb werd ich nun mal meine P2 sys´s aufbauen *g* werd mir jetzt nochn paar AGP Grakas besorgen, sowie ein paar Sockel A Komponenten (Freundin hat noch paar Rechner rumstehen hehe die wird sie wohl rausrücken müssen) und dann mal mit SCSI Platten benchen.... Und OCen....


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2009)

Hab mein Posting in den richtigen Thread verschoben. Sorry. *g*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/18354-punkte-braucht-das-team-66.html#post706846


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Diskussion mit recell hier her verschoben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-132.html


----------

